# Single Shot 20 Guage for kids



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

So I'm thinking I want to pick up a single shot 20 guage for my daughter to start shooting with, and I'm wondering, would I be better off buying an H&R or a New England Firearms? Or is there any difference between them?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know about the New England. I had an H&R. Emphasis on HAD. There is nothing good I can say about the H&R single shot shotgun. Period.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

So what was wrong with it?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I got it when I was a kid - about 13. I had a big frame (still do) and pretty strong. And it kicked me around like a mule. It was so light, and the angle of the stock/barrel put all the recoil right into me. I found that the remington 870 pump in 12 gage kicked less than the H&R 20 single shot.

Second - it was not reliable to shoot. I bought mine brand new in the box. With the pull back hammer, a plate lifts up to protect the firing pin. Whatever this did mechanically, it slowed the hammer down, or took enough ummph off the hammer spring, that the hammer strike failed to ignite the primer about 1 out of 4 shots. I had it altered, but that didn't help much.

Those were two biggies for me - and enough that I hawked the gun one year to buy my deer tag and I vowed to never get one again. I'd shop for a nice used remington 870 before I'd ever get an H&R again.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I dont know anything about the two brands but my buddy brought his old single shot 20 gauge shooting so the girls could shoot it. After many misses I tried shooting the gun to see if I could hit the clays and I was suprised that the little gun kicked harder than my 12 gauge. I then let the girls shoot my 12 and they liked having the raised rib, hi-viz sight and less kick. 
Also that 20 gauge didnt come with a butt pad so we had to buy a slip on pad for it. (the pad was on when the girls shot the gun.) Hopefully some if any of that helps you in your choice


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like gary fish could type faster than me and already mentioned the kick. When he mentioned the hammer it reminded me that the gun we shot didnt have an actual safety. It was hard for the girls to release the hammer to un**** the gun if they didnt shoot. Its something you could easily teach but a safety is a nice option.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

crap, I didn't even think about the safety on there. I forgot that those single shots don't really have any kind of safety on them. And then I'd probably still have to put on a good recoil pad and either reload or find a low recoil shell. A magnum duck load would probably kill her shoulder. I got the idea of going single shot because I wanted her to try to always make the first shot count, but for low recoil I'd probably do better with a pump or even a semi auto and just load one shell wouldn't I?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

You could always go with the Rossi Trifecta, http://www.rossiusa.com/products/produc ... MATCHEDSET single shot 20ga .243 and .22 barrel you can get them for around $250 $300 depending on where u buy it. I actually just sold mine only because my son wanted a bigger gun. Good little guns and hey 3 guns for 300.00 isnt bad.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> crap, I didn't even think about the safety on there. I forgot that those single shots don't really have any kind of safety on them. And then I'd probably still have to put on a good recoil pad and either reload or find a low recoil shell. A magnum duck load would probably kill her shoulder. *I got the idea of going single shot because I wanted her to try to always make the first shot count, but for low recoil I'd probably do better with a pump or even a semi auto and just load one shell wouldn't I*?


I think thats a good idea and then if she wants to shoot skeet or birds she can start working on the second shot. I have shot both the youth and regular models of 870 in 20 gauge and they felt good to me. And I would reccomend only the youth nova in a 20 the regular nova 20 feels a little big. The most important thing is take her to the store and see what feels the best for her.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

all that i have to say is i started out shooting shotguns on a youth single shot 20 ga and i quickly moved up to a 12 ga pump, the 12 actully had less felt recoil than that single shot 20. but i agree with everybody else and get her a pump 20 ga. she will like it alot more


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

You can always get her a pump or an auto and only give her one shell at a time to shoot. It would require a lot of one on one time, but that's not exactly a bad thing.


----------

